# Finally Complete!



## KaBloomr (Mar 18, 2010)

I've just installed the HS stock that took 2 1/2 months to get here. Need to get some loads worked up and dialed in and this little gal is ready for some prairie dog hunting.

Remington 700 SPS V in .17 Fireball
Burris Fullfield II 6.5-20x50
Burris base + rings


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Looking good, should be a fun shooting rifle!!


----------



## Predatorhunter (Dec 9, 2010)

Lookin good. Time to put some rounds through her now.


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Sweet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

.17 Fireball = Prairie Dog Doomsday


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice.!! What kind of ballistics are you expecting ? She should be a real shooter.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

No experience with the Fireball but have had a .17 Remington for 30 years. I bet you will love it.


----------



## KaBloomr (Mar 18, 2010)

Thanks guys. I wasn't overly impressed with accuracy when I first bought the rifle. It was shooting around 1" with factory ammo, so I tore it apart and had a gunsmith true everything up. I gave the original stock to a friend, thinking I could get an HS stock in a reasonable amount of time - HaHa! 
For the price of brass for this caliber, it is almost more economical to buy the UMC 50 round bulk packs of ammo and shoot it so you will have brass. In addition to that, you need to buy a caliber specific case trimmer cutter and pilot. I've found that the funnest part of having a .17 centerfire is trying to push a patch down the barrel (anyone have a hammer?) With the 20 gr VMax at near max load, it should be right close to 4,000 fps. All said and done, I think she is gonna be a shooter.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

I did at one time load some 20 gr. V-Max to 4200 fps in my .17 Remington. Too fast. Had some disintegrate on me going down range. Backed them off to about 3950 and they shoot fine.


----------



## KaBloomr (Mar 18, 2010)

Have you been through many barrels? My gunsmith wanted to install a Douglas on mine but I didn't have an extra $400 to spend. I think the trueing job and new stock will greatly improve things. How good of accuracy are you getting with your .17 Remington?


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

KaBloomr said:


> Have you been through many barrels? My gunsmith wanted to install a Douglas on mine but I didn't have an extra $400 to spend. I think the trueing job and new stock will greatly improve things. How good of accuracy are you getting with your .17 Remington?


I have never burned out a barrel but I probably only have a couple hundred rounds, if that, through the barrel in the 30 something years I have owned it. I have been fortunate enough to have several varmint rifles to choose from over the years. It is a Model 700 BDL Remington and it will shoot .5 to .75 groups or less all day long. One of my all time favorite rifles.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Great looking rig, bet it will shoot the daylights out of the whistle pigs.


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

great looking rifle. I wonder if the .17 fireball will would work in an AR-15 platform? Anyone know the overall case length?


----------



## KaBloomr (Mar 18, 2010)

They are cute little rounds. The COL is only 1.830" With a heavy 26" barrel, there is no recoil and the blast is very mild. Here it is along side a .223 Rem and .308 Win. Don't know how they would be in an AR with the shoulder angle and short length.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

I know the specs are not the same but they do chamber a .17 Remington AR-15 upper assembly.


----------



## KaBloomr (Mar 18, 2010)

bar-d said:


> I know the specs are not the same but they do chamber a .17 Remington AR-15 upper assembly.


That would definitely be a weapon of "*Mass Prairie Dog Destruction*!"


----------



## KaBloomr (Mar 18, 2010)

Took the .17 out this afternoon and dialed her in with the new stock. The first shot was a little high and left, so I adjusted W & E to set about 2" high @ 100 yards. Only about 20 rounds of factory ammo through the rifle so far. Looks like she'll be a keeper.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Good group KaBloomr, That's definitly good enough to feed some lead to the little guys.


----------

